# Enjoy the aquarium HD channel



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Anybody check this out? It is on channel 575 on the Rogers network.

Seems pretty cool but I think there might be a bit of a poor mix. South American cichlids with Africans may not be a bright idea. I think I see a rainbow fish in there too along with other species I can't identify.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL
yeah I'm guilty of watching this channel too.. 

I sometimes like to watch it enough to determine where the loop begins and ends. same with the fireplace channel. too bad there isn't a saltwater reef version...  That'd be WILD!


----------

